# Hookah anyone?



## raydizzle (Nov 29, 2011)

Do we have any hookah smokers here on lumberjocks?

I enjoy a nice smoke session every once in a while and relax, maybe watch a movie, or listen to music.

Favorite brands or flavors of Shisha you use?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

We had a scooby-doo hookah in college but uhmmm i think the "ingredients" were different.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm with chrisstef.


----------



## festeringsplinter (Dec 6, 2011)

No hookah here..but plenty of e-liquid!!!!!
Quit puffing analogs and went to a PV…......feeling better every day!!!!!

For smokers looking for a better way just search out e-cigs. There is tons of info out there, now let me tie this back to this site…......I am working on making a box-mod.

Never tried a hookah. What is the difference between that and smoking tobacco??


----------



## raydizzle (Nov 29, 2011)

The hookah is the device, the water filtering pipe. Shisha is the name for tobacco when using a hookah.
One of the major brands of shisha tobacco is Starbuzz. The ingredients in one can is:
Virginia Tobacco, Honey, Glycerin, and Flavor.

The basics is that it is flavored tobacco leaves.

Nicotine in a 250g can is 0.05%
Tar is 0%

One hookah session can last between 45 minutes and 3-4 hours, depending on how large the bowl holding the tobacco is, and how often you are taking a drag.

A regular size bowl holds between 25-35 grams of tobacco. Larger bowls could hold up to 100 grams, but that is overkill.

I usually smoke for an hour at a time at my house.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I am amazed that chrisstef and charlie do not know the difference between a hookah

and a " Ruh Roh " bong . : ) lol ! ; ) . Maybe you can get a " Ruh Roh " hookah custom made ?

Who would admit to that ?! Funny ! Thanks guys . Ray , *check out these comments following*

this story in the Boomerang . If I can ever drag myself out of the Buckhorn Bar when I'm there this summer,

I might try it , maybe : )


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmmmmm, my lungs hurt just thinking about it…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

We're talking 70's here, moment. Gimme a break… it's all a bit hazy.


----------



## raydizzle (Nov 29, 2011)

Step 1: Get a hookah









Step 2: Get some shisha









Step 3: Put this shisha in a bowl, covered with aluminum foil with holes, and coals to heat.









Step 4: Smoke!


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll stick to ma segars thank ya.
tom


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

After that heart attack back in july last year, I came home to zero pipes, zero smokes, and a bad sense of smell. Haven't lit up since. Do I miss it? Sometimes. Happens when one quits "Cold Turkey".


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a couple of hookas (although where I bought them - one in Turkey and one in Syria, they call them nargile). I loved the Apple or Cherry they smoked there - just a beautiful smell filling the night air. I rarely fire it up these days - alas I can't find anything here in Portugal to put in it.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

festeringsplinter
What's your choice of e-cigarette and where do you get them?
I'm switching from analog and would appreciate any direction.


----------



## yank (Feb 1, 2007)

Look for a tobacco store in you area. They sell different brands, kits, refills etc.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Last I heard, my boss is contemplating making a hookah PV. He does a lot of metal milling and makes his own PVs (most of which he sells)

The joke is that the IT dept would have the PV hookah in the office and we'd take communal drags.. LOL


----------



## Letmero (Apr 21, 2021)

Quite old thread but I didn't find something about hookah, so maybe I can post here? Do you smoke now? What strong tobaccos can you recommend to try? I read about Tangers, is it good option?


----------



## Marjanz (Aug 24, 2021)

Hey man. Yeah, Tangiers is quite strong, I think it is not for all people, but it is definitely worth trying. As I know this brand offers more than 100 unusual tobacco flavors that no other shisha brand has. Check some tastes on Icon Hookah, also you can find a lot of cool hookah models there!


----------

